# Creative Zen V Plus 4Gb



## Electroshifo (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola a todos
Tengo una Creative Zen V Plus que despues de tratar de upgradearla no me ha querido dar video ni entrar en modo recovery, he puentiado los ping de la memoria y es como si nada y la Pc la ve como un dispositivo desconocido me pone dispositivo stmp 3500 una cosa de esa y hasta ahi la clases.
UDs conoceran alguna otra forma de recuperar usb device.
Cuento con su ayuda....


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2011)

Que experiencia tenias en hacer ese tipo de cosas? porque no se la llevaste a alguién que sepa?, habreia tomado la precaución de copiar, los datos actuales, por si no daba resultado y dejar las cosas  como estaban.
Esto es el resultado de querer ahorrarse dinero, lo barato sale caro.

Cuanto más duele mayor el apendizaje, sorry!


----------



## BKAR (Jul 25, 2011)

jaja capas tenga razon el panda, solo mete mano atu Mpx cuando no ande, sino ni lo toces, pero si ya lo hiciste...
mada la flash a "cero" y ponlo ne modo ADFU  (mas infromaicon Google)...(cortocircuito ciertos pines del Chip Flash ese de 24 pines por lado uno rectangular)..asi si tu hardware esta bien la pc como sea tiene que reconocerlo!!

esto siempre y cuando y es que fuese un producto chino..

si es uno de marco busca primero en la pagina de tu dispositivo, después has lo que mejor creas


----------



## Electroshifo (Oct 26, 2011)

La cuestion es que no funcionaba!!!!

Nada Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

